# my darlings with pics



## princess (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi! Just to share my small collection with you girls... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Lipglass:*




Snowgirl, Dreamy, Chapeau, Nymphette, Moonstone, Flash of Flesh






Zazoom, Flusterose, Magic Spell, Rayothon, Oi! Oi! Oi!, Cultured, Sweet Inspiration






Wonderstruck, Sizzlepeach, Tartlette, Lychee Luxe, Star Nova






Watermelonny lipglass tasti, Gem lip palette (Holiday 2004)


*Eyeshadows* (don't scream... I'm not an eyeshadow person)




Goldbit, Riviera Rose, Swimming
Vanilla, Pink Opal, Frost, White Gold, All Girl


*Blush*




Foolish Me, Variety
Pink Swoon, Pinch O Peach, Dollymix.


Not in pictures: Damzel lipglass and Spin Pink lipglass stain.
I think some of you will be shocked by my lack of eye products, judging from all the threads here.  I'm just not an eyeshadow person, but I'm totally in love with MAC lipglass.


----------



## TINYd313 (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice collection you have going there!!! I wish I had half of the lip products that you have!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a good collection, you've got loads of Lipglasses!
I only have 3 eyeshadows aswell!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well actually i've got Inventive Eyes quad so make it 7. But it's going to grow once MAC stops bringing out these collections and making me spend my money on MSFs and lip stuff instead.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 1, 2006)

dang woman, i am so jealous of that lipglass collection


----------



## princess (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the comments...
I zoom straight for the lipglass whenever a new collection is out and don't really care for anything else...  

My collection is small compared to many of the members here...


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice collection! I built up my lipgloss collection before starting to get interested in e/s and only started on them a year or so ago! I don't have as many powder blushes as you though!


----------



## kateisgreat (Jan 4, 2006)

love your lip collection


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 5, 2006)

.....the lipglasses collection **drools**


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great...


----------



## princess (Jun 14, 2006)

Stuff I've added since...

*Lipglass*




Damzel, Pink Clash, Tres Cher!, Dusk, Spin Pink


*Blush*




Petticoat, Peachtwist


*Eyeshadow/Fluidline/Pigment*




Waternymph e/s, Dipdown fluidline, Goldenaire pigment, Lovely Lily pigment (I took this pic a million times but it still turned out dark.)






Where is the section where I can add swatches? I might try to do some.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 14, 2006)

U have a very nice collection,


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 15, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 15, 2006)

you have a great lipglass collection, I love your colours, I'm a pink fan too


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 17, 2006)

don't scream... I'm not an eyeshadow person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






-me, too. I just have 3 H&M eye shadows and a few mac pigment samples(only nude shades) and i never use them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mybe i should use these nude shades, but i really never use anything. just mascara and eye kohl


----------

